# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Resultados votaciones I concurso de fotografía embalses.net

## perdiguera

Hola a todos,
Acabado el plazo de votación el pasado 31 de Marzo, hecho el recuento de votos válidos a dicha fecha los resultados provisionales y definitivo son:

APARTADO.....AUTOR............. LEMA.........................................VOTOS VÁLIDOS
 Edición.........Pau Gilabert.......A sus pies señora presa .............. 11 votos válidos. Este resultado es definitivo.
 Monocromo...Albertillovernel.. La discreta pericia de las manos....11 votos válidos. Este resultado es provisional.
 Color............F. Lázaro...........Al rojo vivo.................................14 votos válidos. Este resultado es provisional.
Ahora los concursantes albertillovernel y F. Lázaro han de enviar sus originales, mediante mensaje privado a uno de los miembros del jurado, para que el jurado pueda comprobar el cumplimiento de las bases.
Por lo que respecta a Pau Gilabert es desde ya el primer ganador del I concurso de fotografía Embalses. net en la modalidad edición. 
Enhorabuena al ganador.
Gracias a todos los concursantes y votantes.

----------


## tescelma

Enhorabuena a los ganadores, que bajo mi punto de vista han sido justos ganadores (aunque un par de ellos sean con carácter provisional), ya que yo he votado por ellos y es como acertar la quiniela  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena a los tres.

El nivel ha sido muy alto, costará de superar en próximos concursos.

----------


## Los terrines

También mi enhorabuena a los tres merecidos ganadores.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Muchas felicidades a los tres!!
Lo habéis merecido... y gracias a todos por poner auténticas postales.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Mi enhorabuena a los tres y a todos los demás concursantes muchas gracias.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Luján

Enhorabuena a los premiados.

Ahora toca quitar los enlaces referentes al concurso de nuestras firmas.

----------


## FEDE

> Enhorabuena a los ganadores, que bajo mi punto de vista han sido justos ganadores (aunque un par de ellos sean con carácter provisional), ya que yo he votado por ellos y es como acertar la quiniela


Totalmente de acuerdo contigo amigo Tescelma  :Smile: 
Mi enhorabuena a los ganadores, yo también creo que son los justos vencedores del concurso y yo también he votado por ellos, por lo que la quiniela no la tendremos que repartir  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  jajaja....

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Mi enhorabuena a los 3.
Ahora os toca decir que en realidad las fotos son todas mias y hacerme entrega del premio  :Big Grin: 
Mis felicitaciones, chicos

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Enhorabuena a los 3 ganadores del concurso. Las fotos me han encantado. 

Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

Os recuerdo que hay dos resultados provisionales.

----------


## perdiguera

El jurado del I concurso de fotografía Embalses.net comunica a todos los miembros del foro lo siguiente:

Una vez analizadas las fotos de los ganadores provisionales, albertillovernel y F. Lázaro, se desprende que ninguna de ellas cumple las bases del concurso, en concreto la de dimensiones, pues las dos superan 2.048 píxeles en la dimensión mayor, la foto de albertillovernel tiene 3.648 píxeles y la de F. Lázaro 3.200 píxeles.
Pasa por tanto el jurado a pedir a los siguientes, en orden del número de votos recibidos válidos, los originales de sus aportaciones: En el apartado monocromo a la imagen con el lema "la gota de Embalses.net" de ceheginero joven con 8 votos y en el apartado color a la imagen con el lema "Donde nacen las nubes" de FEDE, con 8 votos.

También quiere hacer constar el jurado que en el apartado monocromo puede dar la impresión que pudiese haber un empate entre la foto con el lema "La gota de Embalses.net" de ceheginero joven y la de lema "las tres caídas" de frfmfrfm, sin embargo ésta última tiene un voto no válido ya que se emitió fuera del plazo, en concreto el de ben-amar.

Este jurado lamenta tener que tomar esta decisión, dada la calidad de las fotografías eliminadas, pero considera que el cumplimiento de las bases ha de ser imprescindible por parte de cualquier ganador.

Los dos miembros recibirán un mensaje privado para que nos hagan llegar los originales de ambas fotos.

----------


## tescelma

Pues que pena, aunque también me alegro por los siguientes ganadores. De todas formas creo que lo de las dimensionas de la foto yo tampoco las cumplí, ya que interpreté que esas dimensiones eran las de subida al foro y no las de la foto original.

----------


## albertillovernel

> El jurado del I concurso de fotografía Embalses.net comunica a todos los miembros del foro lo siguiente:
> 
> Una vez analizadas las fotos de los ganadores provisionales, albertillovernel y F. Lázaro, se desprende que ninguna de ellas cumple las bases del concurso, en concreto la de dimensiones, pues las dos superan 2.048 píxeles en la dimensión mayor, la foto de albertillovernel tiene 3.648 píxeles y la de F. Lázaro 3.200 píxeles.
> Pasa por tanto el jurado a pedir a los siguientes, en orden del número de votos recibidos válidos, los originales de sus aportaciones: En el apartado monocromo a la imagen con el lema "la gota de Embalses.net" de ceheginero joven con 8 votos y en el apartado color a la imagen con el lema "Donde nacen las nubes" de FEDE, con 8 votos.
> .


Debí entender mal las bases, dado que pensaba que el límite de 2048 píxeles y los 2 MB era por mantener unas dimensiones aceptables para colgarlas en el servidor y/o visionarlas en pantalla, no para la fotografía original. De haberlo entendido correctamente, no hubiera podido participar, dado que casi nunca hago ya fotos a 2MP de resolución... Enhorabuena a quienes finalmente *cumplan las bases* y puedan ganar en consecuencia, porque me temo que gran parte de las fotos van a tener nuestro mismo problema...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

tenemos dos apartados que ya tienen ganador cumpliendo con las bases y el otro todavía no nos ha entregado la foto el ganador provisional.
Yo creo que al final habrá alguien que cumpla.

----------


## ben-amar

Pues siento, por la calidad de las fotos, que no hayan podido ser las ganadoras por ese error y felicitar a los que resulten ganadores finales, 2 de ellos ya son fijos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Me ha pasado lo mismo que a tescelma y albertillo.

Entendí que lo de la dimensión máxima de 2048 se refería para subirla al foro, no que la imagen original tomada de cámara tuviese que ser máximo de 2048.

----------


## jlois

Todos hemos aprendido con esta primera edición del concurso fotográfico de Embalses.net, y de todo ello podremos, a buen seguro, comprender la complejidad de crear unas normas y llevarlas a la práctica. Los tiempos fueron apropiados para estudiar cada uno de los tres apartados. Seguro que siempre se podrá mejorar pero personalmente no puedo escatimar mi agradecimiento a Perdiguera por su dedicación a este evento
En nosotros estará el ir aportando ideas para que la próxima edición sea más participativa y superando si procede la calidad de las imágenes a concursar, que ya ha sido de muy alto nivel en esta ocasión.
Para mí, que desde un principio no tenía intención en participar, todos los que sí lo han hecho son ganadores y tan sólo es determinar quien es el mejor de cada categoría pero... reitero que todos sois ganadores. 

Por supuesto que para la próxima edición... intentaré aportar mi pequeño grano de arena al número de imágenes a concursar.

Gracias amigo Perdiguera, por ese tiempo que en muchos casos no se percibe, pero que me consta que has empleado para echar a andar este certamen. Y gracias a todos los que habeis participado de forma tan activa. Ya sabeis... más y mejor en la próxima.

----------


## REEGE

Voy a ganar yo el concurso...jejeje
El primero, los próximos ya veréis como salen mejor.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues seguimos con sólo dos ganadores, ahora mandaremos mensaje a otro candidato.

----------


## perdiguera

A la vista del reiterado incumplimiento por parte de los concursantes de las bases y comprendiendo que no debíamos dejar desierto el concurso, el jurado ha tomado por unanimidad las siguiente decisión:

Proclamar ganador de la primera edición del concurso de fotografía Embalses.net en su categoría EDICIÓN a la fotografía de lema: A sus pies señora presa y autor el compañero Pau Gilabert.

Proclamar ganador de la primera edición del concurso de fotografía Embalses.net en su categoría MONOCROMO a la fotografía de lema: La gota de Embalses.net y autor de la misma el compañero ceheginero joven.

En aras de completar todas las categorías convoca una nueva sesión del apartado COLOR de acuerdo con las bases publicadas a las que se les modifica SOLO lo siguiente:

 Plazo de presentación de originales: del 15 al 30 de abril de 2013
 Plazo de votaciones del 1 al 15 de mayo.
 El resto de bases quedan sin modificar y con plena validez.

----------


## Pau Gilabert

Muchas gracias compañeros, a todos, todas.

Mencion especial a los organizadores, agradecerles el tiempo y dedicacion invertido en el concurso y foro en general.

Tambien, como no, agradecer mucho mucho a los foreros que me han votado. 

Casi se me saltan unas lagrimillas de emocion       


Saludos cordiales.

----------


## perdiguera

Pau, ya me pondré en contacto contigo para ver de hacerte llegar el diploma, lo mismo que a ceheginero joven y al que resulte del nuevo plazo dado al apartado de color.

----------


## miguel el travieso

A través de la firma de algunos foreros he tenido conocimiento de la existencia del Concurso y despues de leer las bases,creo que no puedo participar.
Felicito a los ganadores,a los que ya son y al que queda por proclamar en el apartado de COLOR.

Se ha abierto nuevo plazo,se ha modificado una de las bases,y quizás hubiera participado ya que tengo multitud de fotos relacionadas con el agua,no solo con embalses peeeeeeero volvemos al tema que algunos foreros ya han comentado y espero no se deje pasar el detalle para próximas convocatorias.
¿Valen las redimensionadas en programas de edición? Imagino que no,que se busca que el fotógrafo ponga su máquina en 2 MB de resolución y se disponga a hacer fotos pensando en el próximo concurso.
O quizás se buscase que solo el espabilado que hace fotos de ese tamaño pueda presentarse porque yo pregunto,¿quién lleva sú cámara puesta en 2 Mb cuando cualquiera tiene un mínimo de 8-10 Mb? Y más cuando se supone que vas a hacer foto artística para tú recreo.Lo normal es que aproveches la máxima resolución de la cámara.

Solo se me ocurre pensar que estuviera pensado para los que usan el movil o la tableta para hacer fotos,no se.


Espero que tome nota el organizador y en la próxima edición quizás si se vean más fotos porque con esta norma sobre el dimensionado ,fotos de aficionados a los que nos pueda gustar más o menos la fotografía pocas se van a poder presentar,a no ser que .................hagamos una foto normal,otra en 2 MB pensando en el próximo concurso y otra en B/N, :Big Grin: 

Veo muy bien la idea del concurso y animo a su organizador para la próxima edición.Una cosa que no me queda claro en las bases es si pueden ser fotos ya editadas en el foro o han de ser incluso no vistas en este foro,lo cual tampoco me parecería correcto ya que nos privaría de ver muchas fotos hermosas que quizás se guardasen "para concurso"o que sencillamente son de foreros que no suelen colgarlas en ningún hilo pero que para un concurso pues si.Bien me parecería que se le pusiese un intervalo de tiempo.Las publicadas desde tal fecha ,por ejemplo.
Incluso exigir que sean fotos ya publicadas en el foro,no rebuscadas ahora en el baúl de los recuerdos,así se animaría el participar en el foro con nuestras imágenes.

Seguiría con otra cosas pero no quiero hacerme más pesado.Son solo unos pensamientos en voz alta,nada más.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias miguel el travieso por esos pensamientos que nos hacen reflexionar y que a buen seguro servirán para más adelante, si es que hay otro concurso.

Es cierto que se ha abierto un nuevo plazo y la única modificación es absolutamente lógica, poner el plazo de presentación y votación acorde a la ampliación, el resto de bases no se han modificado, en opinión de los miembros del jurado como muestra de respeto a todos los participantes anteriores y porque pensamos que se pueden hacer fotos preciosas con esas bases.

Cuando se planteó el tema del tamaño de la fotografía, si no recuerdo mal, se hizo para evitar grandes fotos que se necesitasen pantallas de cine para verlas, exagerando pero así se entiende mejor.

También para igualar un poco los medios con que cada uno cuenta a la hora de hacer las fotos; como bien sabrás no es lo mismo una foto con 2 MB que la misma con 10 MB.
Realmente no todos los miembros tienen equipos de 8-10 MB, aunque no te lo creas en este foro hay gente que tiene una cámara que lo más que toma son fotos con 2 MB.

Otra cuestión que se quedó fue que hiciésemos muy abierto el concurso, que no fuese para profesionales sino que contase con la máxima participación de miembros, incluso, en un principio, se pensó en que pudiesen participar los no registrados pero por problemas de ejercer el voto y contabilizarlo se decidió que no podían participar.

La foto puede ser tomada antes o después, para el concurso o no, colgadas antes en el foro o nuevas, lo único que no puede ser es editada mediante ningún programa, excepto claro está las del apartado EDICIÓN, ni pasar del tamaño que ya hemos comentado y ser propiedad del que la propone.
No se habló de poner una fecha ni máxima ni mínima para las fotos, de hecho hubieron fotos que se habían tomado mucho antes del inicio del concurso y otras que se tomaron expresamente para él.

Pero creo que las bases son iguales para todos, al menos esa es la sensación que tengo, por lo que no se discrimina a nadie, salvo a los miembros del jurado, de entrada ni de salida, ese era nuestro objetivo.

Lo que no entiendo es que digas que no puedas participar ¿tan difícil es bajarle la resolución a tu máquina y hacer unas fotos para el concurso?

Por supuesto yo seguiré sin participar y mi intención es poder entregar los tres diplomas a los ganadores durante el mes de Mayo. Después ya se verá si hay o no otro concurso. Que tampoco ha de ser anual, pues no está puesto en ningún sitio que así sea, en ese nuevo concurso se podrán hacer unas bases nuevas donde se recoja lo que la práctica nos haya enseñado del primero y se podrán definir las bases en función de lo que se quiera premiar, ya sea mediante la elección de la mejor foto publicada entre unas determinadas fechas o fotos que cumplan una determinada condición o lo que se quiera.

Deseo que estas explicaciones te hagan replantearte el hecho de no participar pues cuanto más sean los participantes mejor será el nivel del concurso.

Gracias de nuevo y espero que esta pequeña explicación te sirva para entender lo que pasó por nuestras cabezas hace tiempo.

----------


## miguel el travieso

Agrdezco el comentario sobre  todos los entresijos y las disquisiciones que hubo para llegar a establecer las bases,que no las veo ni malas ni buenas,son las que os parecieron mejores de cara a la mayor participación y que no fuese ocupada solo por gente que tiene mucho manejo con la fotografia y que cuentan con grandes máquinas y conocimientos fotográficos.Así creo haberlo entendido.

Pero me reitero en lo dicho anteriormente.¿Qué hay mucha gente que dispone de máquinas de solo 2 Mb de resolución? Lo dudo aunque me lo digas.Y lo aseguro porque hace poco estuve mirando pequeñas cámaras compactas para un regalo y una cosa normalita de 40-50 euros estan ya en los 10-12 MB.
Y en teléfonos móviles ya se ven cosas increibles.
Mi comentario también está basado en la observación cuando voy a sitios a veo a gente haciendo fotos.No llevan cámaras de 10 euros ,moviles si.Por eso dudo lo de que hay muchos que usan aparatos con solo 2 Mb de resolución.

Y en cuanto a lo segundo.¿Bajar la resolución? Estoy entonces en lo que comentaba.Hacer fotos exprofeso para concurso.La verdad no me parece acertado.Más normal es bajarle la resolución con cualquier programa de los muchos que hay una vez hecha la fotografía.Técnicamente es lo mismo.

Aparte de que eso de ir bajando y subiendo resoluciones porque las vas a presentar a un concurso..............
Mi máquina sale cargada de una forma ya preestablecida de casa y en donde veo algo digno de fotografiarlo lo hago y no me paro en más,esa es la verdad.Ni pienso si es para un concurso ,ni la hago en B/N,ni se me ocurre,eso ya lo haré en casa si me parece oportuno.

Para terminar quiero comentar que tengo dos máquinas muy normalitas,las dos FUJI,una compacta,de las baratunas , y la otra una que intenta no ser compacta pero lo es.Máquinas normalitas y corrientes,baratas y sin grandes aspiraciones.

Y para la próxima convocatoria.................leeré las bases y ya decidiremos.Muchas gracias por el aporte de información y por el "curro" que os habeis dado.Lo cortés no quita lo valiente.

----------


## jlois

Creo que ha quedado clara tu postura y podrá ser compartida por unos u otros, así es como debe ser. Mi opinión difiere totalmente de la que has expuesto, y lo hace porque una vez que se pensó en realizar este concurso, y una vez que sus bases se hicieron públicas, creo que el organizador dio tiempo mas que suficiente para interpelar las condiciones del concurso.
No creo acertado el criticar algo que ya está hecho y sí se debería realizar este tipo de objecciones siempre de forma constructiva. Ya que lo único que se consigue de esta forma es que la organización de la siguiente  edición quede desierta...o la deba hacer alguien como tú que parece tener ideas más claras.
Creo que se debe argumentar desde el consejo y no desde la crítica.
Por cierto...yo tengo tres cámaras, dos compactas y una réflex...en todas ellas se le puede alterar la calidad y resolución de la imagen a realizar.

----------


## sergi1907

Se puede concursar o no, cada uno es libre de hacer lo que quiera, pero no creo que el tema de la resolución sea un problema.
En casa tenemos tres cámaras y en todas ellas no lleva más allá de un par de segundos modificar el tamaño.

----------


## miguel el travieso

Pues no he intentado criticar nada,solo exponer mi punto de vista sobre un tema al que se han referido varios foreros  que presentaron fotos desconociendo el tema de la resolución.O al menos no entendieron bien lo que se decía en las bases.

Ni critico ni ha estado en mi ánimo el hacerlo.Todo lo contrario,dar mi apoyo a estos eventos ,pero esto no quita que de mi opinión.
Si no expresé algo antes ,ha sido simplemente porque no tenía conocimiento del tema.Polémicas...........ninguna y como dices si en tono constructivo.No creo que haya sido destructivo lo que he expresado que es solo fruto de la experiencia personal y de los comentarios que haya podido tener sobre temas fotográficos con variadas personas ,no solo de este foro.

¿Cambiar la resolución es facil? Si,desde luego,pero repito,que yo no hago fotos pensando en que tienen que tener tal resolución porque resulta que las voy a mandar a un concurso,excepto que vaya exprofeso con esa idea.Y como resulta que cuando salgo al campo y hago una foto no voy pensando en concursos,pues no cambio la resolución,ni creo lo haga nadie como he dicho antes.Y no creo que eso sea un comentario destructivo,solo constato una realidad.
Repitiendo tu frase,opino o comento desde la realidad de las cosas y aconsejo o hago notar un detalle ,no es ninguna crítica.
Dices que tienes 3 cámaras.Cuando vas a algún sitio ,ves algún buen encuadre,¿haces dos fotos? una a 2 Mb y otra a lo que de tú cámara.Yo si te digo que yo no.Yo uso solo una y no ando cambiando resoluciones.No conozco a ningún aficionado que lo haga.

Y no intento cambiar las normas de nada ni criticarlas,ni pretendo organizar nada (no va conmigo eso ) es solo dar mi punto de vista y si le sirve a alguien para sacar algo en claro  pues bien y si no pues nada,una opinión como otra cualquiera. :Smile:

----------


## jlois

> Dices que tienes 3 cámaras.Cuando vas a algún sitio ,ves algún buen encuadre,¿haces dos fotos? una a 2 Mb y otra a lo que de tú cámara.Yo si te digo que yo no.Yo uso solo una y no ando cambiando resoluciones.No conozco a ningún aficionado que lo haga.


Pues estás conociendo a uno en este momento y llevo bastantes años haciendo esa operación , más que nada cuando me quedo sin memoria en una tarjeta y tengo que tirar de menor resolución. Y conozco a unos cuantos que también lo hacen.
Por lo tanto... esa función de las cámaras viene establecida así de fábrica, no es algo de decoración. Otra cuestión es que tu quieras sacarle todo el partido a la resolución de las imágenes.

En fin... que está muy bien esa opinión pero en el concurso que se está celebrando ya no viene al caso.

----------

